# Bute



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use bute very rarely, but it always seemed to start to have an effect within an hour.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say 30 - 60 mins. Although I try to stay away from it because of the side effects. Only when horses are in very bad pain.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Depends, are you injecting or giving it orally?

I'll see if I can find the charts that show when its effect peaks. It stays in the system for 3 days. You can actually probably find the chart online. Do a search.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

It's just a powder I add to the grain, for the rare occasion I use it.

Thanks everyone. This helped.


----------

